# JBL GTO1004 question???



## stony22 (Apr 24, 2011)

Someone said that you can run the rear channel both stereo and bridged at the same time, like the old school HK and JBL's, Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

Yes. You can do that with any modern bridgeable amplifier.


----------



## stony22 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks I just wanted to make sure before I tryed it out. I didn't want to screw up 2 amps at the same time.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

You can but it seemed to sound better when in mono bridged.


----------

